# GTX 660 Ti or Radeon 7950



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking to upgrade my 
current Old rig
. I have been looking
 at the 660ti for a while, mostly as
 I want a bang for buck card that I
 am not spending over 25k for.
I thought I might buy myself a
 present this Christmas  and pick up one a new card so started looking at the
 price and found that the 7950
 and the 660ti are almost the same
 price. (actually the 7950 is
 cheaper) So from what I have read there
was a new driver that boosted 
the performance of the 7950s a
bit so they now outperform the
660ti's. The benchmark reviews
 seem to all be outdated. That and there has also been a price drop which might
be good. For the money and performance in December 2012 what is the best choice? 3GB 7950 OC or the 2GB GTX660Ti ?


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2012)

HD 7950 3GB OC is the better bet.

It is well faster than GTX 660 Ti after Catalyst 12.11 beta.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 23, 2012)

whats difference between Radeon 7950 OC and Ghz edition ?


----------



## Myth (Dec 24, 2012)

Ghz editions have a core clock >= 1ghz


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 25, 2012)

is sapphire better or MSI?


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

Pricewise, Sapphire is better atm.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 25, 2012)

what is the price of OC and vapour x version?


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2012)

Should be around 23-25k.


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

Take this from Vedant,Kolkata. 
SAPPHIRE HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC WITH BOOST
Mention TDF.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 25, 2012)

i'm living in Mumbai 
pls give me dealer from same city


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2012)

^ PrimeABGB.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 26, 2012)

well at 1st I was going with Radeon 6870 then after reading reviews here and there I suddenly changed my mind to GTX 560 ti then Radeon 7870 and then GTX 660 ti, I have made up my mind not to fluctuate more and would like to get a GPU at fixed 25K not more than This


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2012)

^ so pick up Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X with Boost.

**www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-hd-7950-3gb-gddr5-boost-3-gb-graphics-card/p/itmdfyygkk2zwpjk*


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

Buy the 7950 locally. Local price will be atleast 1k cheaper than Flipkart.
Where do u stay in Mumbai ? 
There are very few members on this forum from Mumbai.

PS - its always better to mention your other rig components before asking for help in such cases.


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ so pick up Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X with Boost.
> 
> **www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-hd-7950-3gb-gddr5-boost-3-gb-graphics-card/p/itmdfyygkk2zwpjk*



Is that vapor-x


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ Nope that's simple boost version with 'Dual-X' cooler and not the 'Vapor-X'.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2012)

OP, if you are open to buy Online or outside Mumbai then contact Vedant Computer, Kolkata. Currently they're offering the cheapest price for the Sapphire 7950 VApor-X edition. A couple of forum members here, most of 'em are from different states have bought  lot of components from them and they're extremely happy with the service. Just call them, ask about the price and shipping details and order the product if you like it. Regarding their reliability, I can vouch for them.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys I just went to local dealer here, is this a good deal?
Zotac GTX 660 Ti = Rs. 20,500/-
SApphire Radeon 7950 = Rs. 22,700/-
Nvidia GTX 670 = Rs. 27,500/-
and for other brands the price may fluctuate by Rs.500-1000

This is my upcoming Rig not yet assembeled, but in pc component i have posted a thread whether this is good for my graphic cards and i have got few suggestion to choose some of these components, so it all depends on which graphic card i'm going for and then i can configure the hardware components.
Motherboard- intel desktop DH67BL
CPU- Intel core i5 2500k
RAM- Transcend DDR3 1333 4gb
PSU- Corsair GS500
Monitor resolution- 1080p


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

2500k and H67 not the right combo. 
What is the brand of gtx670 ? 
GigaByte GTX 670 Graphic Card: 25,805

What is the point in running two threads with same purpose ?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/167931-best-gpu-around-inr-25k.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/167955-gtx-660-ti-radeon-7950-a.html

Better to create a thread for a complete system and configure the GPU along with it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 27, 2012)

HorrayforPeePee said:


> Nvidia GTX 670 = Rs. 27,500/-
> and for other brands the price may fluctuate by Rs.500-1000
> 
> This is my upcoming Rig not yet assembeled, but in pc component i have posted a thread whether this is good for my graphic cards and i have got few suggestion to choose some of these components, so it all depends on which graphic card i'm going for and then i can configure the hardware components.
> ...



Which brand gtx 670 ? 
You should take another 4 GB RAM to make it 8 and the mobo u ve chosen isnt a good choice for 2500k. Also at this stage you should opt for a 3570k configuration instead of 2500k by adding 3k. Or if you cant afford that 3k - you should go for an amd config with the 8350.
Also - In Mumbai - never buy at the dealers first quote. First quote is always negotiable.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 28, 2012)

it is Zotac GTX 670 = Rs. 27,500/-

do we get free games like other country does on getting GPU?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ That 670 is expensive mate. Should be 25k to be considered worthy of a purchase.

Pick 7950 or 660-ti instead. My pick would be 660-ti for 20k. Its perfect for 1080p gaming.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2012)

HD 7950 is a better buy. Even at the Fall Graphics card review, Hardocp recommended it over 660 Ti.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2012)

yup. GTX 660 Ti is sort of meaningless now. Since HD 7870 matches it at a cheaper price. And HD 7950 is faster.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Dec 28, 2012)

how is this for i5 2500k -Motherboard MSI ZH77A G41 / Gigabyte H77 D3H ?


----------



## Myth (Dec 28, 2012)

ico said:


> yup. GTX 660 Ti is sort of meaningless now. Since HD 7870 matches it at a cheaper price. And HD 7950 is faster.



IMO its more like 7870 < 660ti < 7950.
Though 660ti is good option for multi gpu setups.



HorrayforPeePee said:


> how is this for i5 2500k -Motherboard MSI ZH77A G41 / Gigabyte H77 D3H ?



Kinda useless. h77 mobo's are not meant for unlocked k-series procs 
Use z77 mobos with k-series procs


----------



## vickybat (Dec 28, 2012)

That fall 2012 review by hardocp was with older drivers from nvidia mainly 310.33. 

Since 310.54, things have really changed a lot and 660-ti is again competitive. There are reviews available stating the same. 
Probably hardocp is planning a redux too.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2012)

^^
in 310.54 the significant improvement is only for BF3 and assassins creed 3 for everything else it is 5-6% as stated by nvidia. reviews with these drivers are yet to come.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2012)

Moreover the 7950 is still a clear winner in most of the cases, and the 7870's price is in another level altogether.

And AMD has also released a newer beta of Catalyst 12.11.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys... please also make a note of overclocking potential of HD7950.. it can reach clock speeds of 7970 very easily and can surpass them. At this point i.e. OCed at say 1050 clock and 1600 mem, it competes with gtx670.

HARDOCP - GALAXY GeForce GTX 660 Ti GC 3GB Overclock - GALAXY GTX 660 Ti GC OC vs. OC GTX 670 & HD 7950


----------



## vickybat (Dec 28, 2012)

7950 also suffers from frame time issues. Thus the choppiness in crossfire and its also reported that they exist in single gpu too.
Interestingly amd has admitted all of it. 

I have a feeling that by sacrificing frametime, amd cards are achieving higher fps which seem hollow as stated by a reviewer.
More articles on this are likely to surface after tech-report's findings. Hardocp is also planning some tests and they were the first to bring out amd's
choppiness in games. Its not only micro-stutter that plagues them.

A new comparo is highly likely.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

its about time they come out with a clear cut explanation for layman's as to HOW they compute the so called "99th percentile Frame time"..
as for techreport..well.....this speaks volumes IMHO AMD attempts to shape review content with staged release of info - The Tech Report
(from their experience they should have known that once they sign an NDA they have to abide by the companies clause,yet they come out with something like"AMD's shaping reviews hurr durr..")with all due respect...this aint expected of them...and the review is questioned..even by hard nvidia enthusiasts 
[The Tech Report] Radeon HD 7950 vs. GeForce GTX 660 Ti revisited

just saying....

maybe they should come out with a formula so that us mere mortals can grasp what they want us to understand..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

I tested HD7950 crossfire today... and got choppiness only in FC3... all other games are running perfect - Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Borderlands 2, Spec Ops The Line, Batman Series, Mass Effect 3, FIFA 13, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, Max Payne 3, Witcher 2 EE, Alan Wake, F1 2012, NFS Most Wanted, Metro 2033.
I've tested them personally today.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> its about time they come out with a clear cut explanation for layman's as to HOW they compute the so called "99th percentile Frame time"..
> as for techreport..well.....this speaks volumes IMHO AMD attempts to shape review content with staged release of info - The Tech Report
> (from their experience they should have known that once they sign an NDA they have to abide by the companies clause,yet they come out with something like"AMD's shaping reviews hurr durr..")with all due respect...this aint expected of them...and the review is questioned..even by hard nvidia enthusiasts
> [The Tech Report] Radeon HD 7950 vs. GeForce GTX 660 Ti revisited
> ...



Yup buddy i agree with that. We need some more light on this.
I had heard hardocp is doing some tests on this. Maybe it might answer a lot of questions that were stockpiled from that earlier review.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

i sincerely hope so...coz they are losing reader base fast..
and adding to that the previous blasting at AMD for nothing...they are walking on the borderline to be termed as NV fanboys.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 29, 2012)

Radeon 7950 is my bet.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

Also..we have radeon PRO 
the learning curve is easy..


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> I tested HD7950 crossfire today... and got choppiness only in FC3... all other games are running perfect - Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Borderlands 2, Spec Ops The Line, Batman Series, Mass Effect 3, FIFA 13, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, Max Payne 3, Witcher 2 EE, Alan Wake, F1 2012, NFS Most Wanted, Metro 2033.
> I've tested them personally today.


User experience > Commenting after reading reviews.


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup!!! 

From fps to min fps to 99th percentile frame time... lol... what's next? Also IIRC that review showed a single card's latency to be higher than a CF setup.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

Min FPS is acceptable..but 99th percentile...wel...errr.......BSOD.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2012)

Enough de-railing.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

@OP - What have you decided after all this lengthy discussion ?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 4, 2013)

so does this thread concludes that HD 7950 is better than GTX 660 Ti.....?


----------

